# mortgage advice



## BoscoTalking (22 Dec 2008)

we certainly are in a different place since we fixed our mortgage 3 years ago - everyone wanted our business. Now we are coming off fixed rate is there any chance in trying to move mortgage - will anyone want to entertain more debt? also where can i find all the banks rates together (itsyourmoney seems of no use) on one site?


----------



## PaddyW (22 Dec 2008)

www.mortgages.ie


----------



## BoscoTalking (22 Dec 2008)

cheers - it seems that it is not quite uptodate or independant but its a great start. Depressing jump.


----------



## mell61 (23 Dec 2008)

I'd always start by checking the rates that are in the Sunday papers business sections, as they normally pull the best rates from all the offers out there.


----------



## PaddyW (23 Dec 2008)

Here's AIB rates : [broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyW (23 Dec 2008)

Bank of Ireland : [broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyW (23 Dec 2008)

Halifax page re switching mortgages : [broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyW (23 Dec 2008)

As far as I know, the rest aren't great rates


----------

